# Iver Johnson new find, need info on this!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2015)

Just picked this Iver Johnson this up this afternoon. Was hanging in this guys garage for quit sometime and he said it belonged to his father. I been looking around to find another Iver Johnson with this flared out front fender ...which i think looks cool kinda reminds me of an Indian. Plus has a  miles meter on the lower front fork that still works. This is my first venture into a wooden rim bicycle 28. It's missing the handle bars, I'd like to see what belongs with this bike pics would be great and the year as well here is the serial number say on the seat down tube .... 282420. Any info on this bike make model or year would be great thank you!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2015)

Great bike George!! Congrats man!


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Ooh la la! What's the serial number on this beauty?


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 19, 2015)

The badge says it is after 1921 for sure.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2015)

Serial number is posted thanks guys!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok so its in the 20s but does anyone know whats the name of this model I got here?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't know the name but your bike has some wrong but desirable parts. Mainly the fenders. They are Columbia /Indian. If you wish to sell or looking for some type of trade on them I'm game.


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice find. I don't think Iver Johnson ever used those fenders.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 20, 2015)

Interesting bike.  I believe that serial number would date the frame to the mid teens, which disagrees with the later head badge and fork.  I don't have the 1914-16 catalogs but here's a pic of Model 87 from 1917, which I think may be your frame model.  I agree some cool pieces appear to have been added at some point.  Nice bike either way.


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 20, 2015)

My best guess would be this is a roadster from 1916 - 1917.  As noted in earlier posts, the fenders are not correct, and the head badge is the later Iver Johnson version (1921 - ___ ).  But if you found a pair of correct fenders and a set of bars..... you would have a nice bike.

Man could I use that seat (to replace the incorrect seat on my teens Iver)

Here is a CABE link that may be helpful to you (check out Post #24 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ohnson-Truss-frame/page3&highlight=krautwagen

Mike


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2015)

Slow down george...unless you're stocking up for Trexlertown. ..lol
Nice find. Not my wheelhouse but, wood rimmed bikes are always great to find and draw a lot of interest.
Just curious guys, what's the wrong "cool" parts that were added to this one?
There are only a couple of items like the stand, clip, odometer (which I don't see) and rack that could be have been added....
Still, a great barn find rescue G.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 20, 2015)

I wanted this one, but was about $650 short of his asking price and you know what that was.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2015)

Let it be for what it is. When you find the correct fenders change them out. In the mean time, ride it!


----------



## Handyman (Sep 20, 2015)

Great Iver,

I agree the fenders might not be correct, but I agree with what Joe said, enjoy the bike, fenders will come along if you want to change them out.  Any time an Iver truss frame bike turns up its a great find !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## walter branche (Sep 20, 2015)

*your iver*

those fenders are worth some good money , you should be able to trade them to someone , for every part you need to correct your iver , .. or keep them and have an early customized rider , my opinion , i am an old man that knows nothing , not an expert ,


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 20, 2015)

Those fenders are the $$ item for that Westfield/Indian restoration-> -> -> -> -> -> -> ->


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 20, 2015)

Very interesting on the fenders I kinds thought they looked like Indian which I've seen before. So basically its a frankin bike.....well I'd still like to see a pic of the correct bars for the bike. I've seen some pics you guys posted but the frame is a bit different then a bridge frame. Is there a way to pin point the year on this bike? Thank you to everyone for the info on this bike once again.


----------



## Puruconm (Sep 20, 2015)

Gorge what a nice find. congrats Yes keep it the way it is, I will take it
just like that. Man this Greek Don't F**K Around love it see you 10-3-15


----------



## Puruconm (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is  another picture


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep mo money I'd say 300-400 is my guess. Enough to get that puppy fixed:0


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2015)

*Indian*

Gotta love it!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank for opening up my eyes on these fenders and sharing these pics once again Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2015)

Anytime bro! I hope they dont get mad for using these cool pics.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome bike. i want one of these for some time now and it's always super rad to see one pop up. Enjoy!!!!!
-Kenny


----------



## Iverider (Oct 2, 2015)

Check out the Iver Johnson Catalog project in my signature. You should be able to find something in there on your Model 88.


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Gotta love it!




You forgot this one.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice Bike. I would keep it the way it is, Its a tastefully done, period correct  custom.
ζηλεύω


----------

